# Wearing Of Contact Lenses While On Duty



## nsmedicman (22 Oct 2005)

I have a question for the visually challenged members of the group. Is there a policy concerning the wearing of contact lenses while on duty? Is there anyone out there that wears contacts while on duty, especially in the field? I would appreciate any maintenance tips as well.


----------



## Canadian Psyco (22 Oct 2005)

The only thing that I can say is that It would probobly be a bad idea, will all the dirt and dust in the Field, it would get in your contacts and slow you down, plus you also have to carry around and extra pair or 2, fluid, containers, and anything else. and if you do plan on useing your contacts, make sure you practice putting them in/taking them out without a mirror, and really fast.


----------



## Nug (22 Oct 2005)

I don't wear contacts but I do wear glasses and I have seen people use contacts in the field. From my experience they are impractical and in some cases dangerous. I once witnessed what can happen when CS gas crystals get caught between your eye and the contact. It took four or five of us to hold the individual down while the medic got the contact out. I don't know of any regs against there use but if I was you I'd use the disposable kind, have a spare pair of glasses and definitely not use them anywhere near the gas hut.


----------



## ImanIdiot (22 Oct 2005)

Get the Night & Day lenses that you can wear for 30 days straight, keep an extra pair or two if you are going to be in the field for an extended period of time, get a little bottle of moisture drops, and then remember that if any of that stuff freezes, its ruined. Other than that....I've never had a significant problem with them


----------



## Spr.Earl (22 Oct 2005)

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> I have a question for the visually challenged members of the group. Is there a policy concerning the wearing of contact lenses while on duty? Is there anyone out there that wears contacts while on duty, especially in the field? I would appreciate any maintenance tips as well.



I were testicles now but they are a pain when going in too the gas hut as the gas mask does not seal because of the arms on my specticles and you can't wear contacts when doing NBCD traning.If you are Militia see if you can get your prescription combat glass' ,the reg's are issued combat Class' if you were them.


----------



## armyvern (22 Oct 2005)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> I were testicles now but they are a pain when going in too the gas hut as the gas mask does not seal


 :rofl:

Pardon me??? I think an edit may be in order!!   ;D

OMG... I have tears streaming down my face...I can just picture you!!  ;D


----------



## Tracker (22 Oct 2005)

I have testicles too, but they are too small to interfere with wearing my mask.  You must have a huge set of balls.

I think I may have wet myself.  Too funny.


----------



## Spr.Earl (22 Oct 2005)

Engilsh ryming slang. 
specticles = testicles   ;D


----------



## Spr.Earl (22 Oct 2005)

Rusty Shackleford said:
			
		

> I have testicles too, but they are too small to interfere with wearing my mask.   You must have a huge set of balls.


 
You poor bugger. ;D


----------



## armyvern (22 Oct 2005)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> Engilsh ryming slang.
> specticles = testicles   ;D



Please...do stick with this story!! Thanks for the good laugh!!  ;D


----------



## buzgo (24 Oct 2005)

I wear contacts day to day, but in the field and on deployment I have always worn my glasses. In Kabul, I wore my contacts a few times so that I could wear sunglasses and I ended up getting an eye infection due to the dust. For the field, contacts are okay if you are on an ex where you have access to clean water and soap, and where you AREN'T going to encounter gas or smoke or anything like that. I would still stick with the glasses though, having had nothing but bad luck with contacts (losing them, infections, dryness etc etc.)


----------



## kincanucks (24 Oct 2005)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> Engilsh ryming slang.
> specticles = testicles   ;D



Nice try.


----------



## geo (24 Oct 2005)

(contacfts are ok while in garrison)

Official party line is that Contacts are not to be worn in the field.
You really don't want to see someone come out of a gas chamber wearing contact lenses; poor bugger was trying to rip out the cornea in the haste to get em off.
Not a pretty sight... The guy was NS for some time afterwards BTW

Chemical irritants like teargas, smoke form smoke grenades, smudge pots, trip flares and most things that burn will act as irritants, get under the contact - and there is no guarantee you can stop everything you're doing to look after your good old Mk I eyeball.

If you're reg, wear the glasses that DND has so graciously provided... 
If you're reserve on Cl B/C over 180 days, wear the glasses that DND has so graciously provided... 
If you're reserve on cl A.... you should still wear glasses... you only get one pair of eyes - look after em!


----------



## FredDaHead (24 Oct 2005)

Also, I assume the main reason most people (including myself) wear contact lenses is because of esthetics, right? Well, when you're in the field, you look bad and smell bad and are not very likely to run into a willing member of the opposite sex. At least not a human one. So, the main reason to wear contact lenses being gone, glasses are good.

Though, wearing glasses and having to do a gas drill is a bitch... Throw glasses away, perform "regular" mask procedure, try to find glasses without seeing them. Especially fun at 3am when your guard duty ended at 2, and you got artysim and grenades and all that fun stuff exploding around you...

Admittedly I've only been in the "field" once, IE Farnham, but it's already enough of a female dog there, I can't imagine in a real operation.


----------



## geo (24 Oct 2005)

truth be told.... one of the big gripes about wearing glasses in the field is that they tend to fog up when it's damp and cold.... regardless of having spent good money on anti-foging.
In the field.... that's the No 1 beef about glasses IMHO


----------



## FredDaHead (24 Oct 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> truth be told.... one of the big gripes about wearing glasses in the field is that they tend to fog up when it's damp and cold.... regardless of having spent good money on anti-foging.
> In the field.... that's the No 1 beef about glasses IMHO



Oh, yah, forgot about that. And I was the one bitching about it constantly, too! lol Now, for me just doing a pretend night patrol on IAP it wasn't too bad, (extremely annoying, but not life-threatening) but I can understand it would be pretty bad in the actual field.

Any tips on that, by the way?


----------



## geo (24 Oct 2005)

oddly enough, the old gas masks had these anti fogging kits that we were to use on the mask's lenses. the cloth was imbibed with starch. You would wet the cloth & lenses and rub together... then using another cloth to finish the polishing process....

Skindivers have learnt a long time ago that the saliva from your mouth contains natural starch... use some of that on the lenses - works for me.... sort-of.


----------



## 23353 (28 Oct 2005)

I spent the summer in Gagetown and went on a 26 day field ex (hit PV twice, for those crying BS) but I used my lenses the whole time and only had a problem at the end... got hit with CS two or three times and threw more smoke than I can remember. Only had one problem when I dropped one in the dirt... Got an eye infection shortly afterwards, but it cleared up in about a day. My opinion, bring solution and you should be fine. Or get those floppy ones.

I also spent a course with glasses, they suck pretty bad too (falling off, getting crushed and whatnot). Fogging really sucks. Wear glasses with the balaclava in winter and you'll get my drift.


----------



## geo (28 Oct 2005)

23353.... there are ways to fight the fogging.
Contacts in the field... at your own risk. Lose em or get an eye injury due to your disregarding written instructions that contacts are not to be worn... and you could find yourself up the creek.


----------



## nsmedicman (29 Oct 2005)

Thanks for all the info. So contacts would be OK in garrison. Otherwise, I'll wear my glasses; especially when there's a chance of getting gassed with CS......


----------



## nsmedicman (1 Nov 2005)

I also have prescription sunglasses that I can wear in the field, when permitted. So I should be OK that way. Thanks for the input.


----------



## ResRecce (7 Nov 2005)

For contact use in garrison, there is little or no hastle wearing them.  But when wanting to wear them in the field, I suggest that you pass the question through chain of command before time.  I am allowed to wear mine because our main role is recce, hence the reflection in prescription glasses.  It may also help if you have the 30 day 30 night kind.


----------



## geo (7 Nov 2005)

as has been said before...
the only dumb question is the one that's not asked.........


----------



## Fraser.g (20 Nov 2005)

Has anyone herd about new ballistic eye Ware for those of us that wear glasses in the field?

I know that there may be something in the works and my OR asked me to check my prescription soon but has anyone seen the style they are planning on?

Thanks


----------



## geo (20 Nov 2005)

haven't seen em but am told that there are prescription inserts that fit into/onto the balistic glasses. not due for a new prescription till next summer but I know the fella who has the contract to produce prescription lenses for the CF in the LFQA. Will have to ask him


----------



## Fraser.g (20 Nov 2005)

Thanks,

Please post more when you have more information

GF


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Nov 2005)

I got the form the other night. If you need ballistic lenses *corrected for distance*, they'll do it for you, but only for that. The message is Forces wide, including the procedure to follow, check your OR.


----------



## nsmedicman (8 Dec 2005)

I wear disposable contacts a lot at my civilian job. They are a lot more practical in my line of work, as they don't fog when going from one temperature extreme to another. Also, I can wear normal safety glasses instead of the big, honking ones that go over the glasses, and I can buy cheaper sunglasses to destroy at work, instead of shelling out $200 for prescription ones. They are a pain in the six when they get dust or other irritants behind them, and mine tend to dry out often, requiring frequent trips to the solution bath. Overall, I still prefer them to wearing glasses.


----------



## NL_engineer (22 Dec 2005)

I were my contacts in the field; I have never had a problem with them. I wore them for 14 days of a 16 day field ex in gagetown (last summer in the dust) and never had a problem. The WO told me if I had a problem to pull over and take them out (I was employed as a driver). I find most are understanding, and depending what you are doing they may accommodate you especially if you have one that wears contacts too.

You can still distroy your contacts in garson (done it before, had the lecture from the Mcpl) .


----------



## housenuts (29 Jan 2007)

i've had glasses for the past 2 years. my prescription isn't very serious, and i don't even wear them most of the time. i'll put them on if i'm going to a hockey game, or watching tv from a distance, or trying to see a powerpoint presentation (love those) from far away.  i've noticed on a couple ex's that i definitely should have been wearing my glasses to help me see the 'enemy'.  i just hate wearing glasses though. i find them to be a hassle, they are uncomfortable, they fog up, etc.

i've been thinking about getting contacts. i'm going to afghanistan in less than a month and am wondering how they will fare in the desert.  some guys here said they were fine last time they went, but i didn't get enough opinions and now i'm home on leave. i'm in the infantry so cleaning and care of contacts/eyes might not be as easy as some other trades.

thanks for your input


----------



## herseyjh (29 Jan 2007)

I have worn contacts in the field.  Not A'stan exactly - Gagetown in the summer - and when you are the last vehicle in a convoy on a dry Summer day you can eat a lot of dust.  A reasonable emulation of a desert I guess.  Now mind you I would try to take them out from time to time, but it was not uncommon for me to leave them in for a week at a time.  I didn't seem to have any issues.  This was, of course, before I got involved in the health care field and before I became a bit older and wiser.

So where am I going with this?  You could pull it off and use contacts, but if you glasses are not that strong and you can 'almost' get by with them off then just wear them.  If they get knocked off or something then you should be able to still function.  It is better than getting some nasty eye infection or something like that.


----------



## xo31@711ret (29 Jan 2007)

I had contacts when I first joined as an infanteer....after my first RV (dust); winter ex (cold)...I went back to glasses for any exercises. Kept a spare pair in a hard case in my upper left pocket or elsewhere in my kit. Contacts (for me) were a pain in the butt on ex: dusty, cold, and hard to clean / change when you are constantly pepper poddding up & down the Matawa Plains or the Lawfield corrider for days on end.


----------



## geo (29 Jan 2007)

It is not a pretty sight to see troops wearing contacts AND suddenly being exposed to teargas or some other irritant.  The particles can lodge themselves under the lens itself & scratch the cornea.... not a pretty sight.

Also, check with your OR, there are regulations on their use in the field.


----------



## MJP (29 Jan 2007)

I used mine extensively both in Kabul and outside the wire in Kandahar.  They are fine, but dust is always an issue...not to mention you are always dirty so putting them into your eyes isn't really recommended.  Best bet if your an outside the wire guy use your ballistic inserts, less hassle even though dust build up sucks.  If you never leave the wire go for it, as you'll never encounter conditions that preclude their usage.


----------



## proudnurse (29 Jan 2007)

If it were me, I would stick to glasses. You can put them on easily and take them off without the hassle of worrying about taking the time to treat the contacts with the chemicals and stuff if you don't have the time, plus if you get tired you can just take the glasses off easily and sleep when you get a chance, rather than worrying about fooling around with cleaning the the contacts, etc. 

I have been wearing glasses for 5 yrs (almost 6) and don't know if I'll ever use contacts or not. I'm so terribly busy that I'd probably fall asleep with them on, and I don't know if I could ever bring myself to stick something in my eye anyways, I'm happy with them  8)

Rebecca


----------



## xo31@711ret (29 Jan 2007)

I'm so terribly busy that I'd probably fall asleep with them on,  Hell, Proudnurse, before LOTPing to medic, while as an infanteer I did fall asleep during PROPAT2; was an RCR battle school week long advance-to-contact ex during TQ3 (showing my age) training. We were given a few hours sleep between scenarios. Woke up red eye, 'living in a fog' so to speak. Took 'em out, tried cleaning as best could be done in the dirt and minimal time before deploying, and went back to glasses. Never looked backed since (no pun intended) during field exercises anyway.


----------



## proudnurse (29 Jan 2007)

xo31, I think the problem for me also, is I'm slightly forgetful at times....this would definately put me at risk for falling asleep with them in too, I think they call that "sometimers"  ;D

~Rebecca~


----------



## NL_engineer (29 Jan 2007)

Just to help, a lot of this has been covered in: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35692.0.html or this http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12887.0.html


----------



## old medic (4 Feb 2007)

I've merged a few of these contact lens threads into the now larger thread above.
Another good thread is:
Contact lenses on the flightline.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/43227.0.html


----------



## CURT (5 Apr 2007)

I wear glasses to and my prescription is kinda weak. On a winter ex they fogged up so bad and I ditched them, first time taking cover and they turned into a few pieces. Is lasic surgery a good alternative for contacts or glasses if you're in (or going to shortly)  the infantry?


----------



## big_johnson1 (5 Apr 2007)

I used the contacts you can leave in for a week while in the field on CAP, I didn't have any problems at all with them.. All the other times I used disposable ones that I took out at night. I find your peripheral vision is better, my shooting was better (although my glasses were made in Macedonia, so the optics might not have been as good as what you get now), and I could always see better (ie further) with contacts than I could with glasses. I moved on from that and got LASIK a little while ago though, now I see 20/20.. Haven't had any problems with night vision but then again I haven't been in the field with my new eyes yet either.


----------



## CURT (5 Apr 2007)

How do your Mk.2's work in garrison?


----------



## big_johnson1 (5 Apr 2007)

Some mornings they're a little dry, but no more than if I wore my contacts for 16 hours straight.. It only lasts for the first minute or two after I get up. I was a V4, borderline V5 so it's nice to be able to actually see properly.


----------



## geo (6 Apr 2007)

Lasik will only work for people who have minus (-)  prescriptions..... ie - they have to shave off a few microns.  If you wear a plus (+) prescription... there is nothing they can do to add to your eye.

every eye surgery will be different.  
some will have their night vision affected by a halo effect - others won't
some will require an additional visit the next year - or subsequent.
The eye is a muscle, it will deteriorate over time - so at one time or other, in the future, even people who get Lasik will need new glasses - or have to go back for a tuneup


----------



## big_johnson1 (6 Apr 2007)

Exactly what Geo said. I checked it out extensively for 6 months before finally deciding to go for it (although I've been considering it for years), I highly suggest anyone who is interested do their own research before signing up for anything, don't take anyone's word as gospel. One thing I did notice though from my conversation with the doctor and during the info sessions and most other sources I spoke with is that they guarantee NOTHING, meaning that they will not say what you will see, just that it is very likely you will see better. 

My suggestion for those interested in laser eye surgery:

DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH BEFORE COMMITTING. If you're not spending MONTHS checking out procedures and talking to references, you aren't doing enough. I'm very happy with my results, but there are risks with every surgery.


----------



## geo (6 Apr 2007)

err... yeah........ if the surgical procedure resolves your vision why wouldn't those trades be open to you?


----------



## Bob Terwilliger (25 May 2007)

I have been out of the Forces for quite some time, but do they not still issue the old "Doc Savage" D ring glasses with the soft flexibhle arms that were respirator compatable? They looked stupid as hell, but they stayed on your head. As a contact lens wearer, I can't think of a worse environment than the field to wear contacts in!


----------



## geo (27 May 2007)

The CF provides you with those same flexy glkasses for your gas masks.
They also provide you with a prescription insert for your balistic eyewear.
And then, you are also entitled to 2 pairs of glasses - to be replaced on occasion.


----------



## Gunnerlove (27 May 2007)

Remember that heavy recoil and Lasik don't mix. The flap can come loose and/or wrinkle. If you only plan on shooting 5.56 no prob but .338 Lapua and .300 H&H are a different story.


----------



## MJP (2 Jun 2007)

Only if your shooting right after your surgery.  While the risk is there after ir heals it's so minimal that it is on par with getting hit by lightning.  Laser surgery is the best gift I've ever given myself!


----------



## geo (5 Jun 2007)

sigh.... - (minus) prescription
laser surgery is not an option


----------



## Sukintu (6 Nov 2007)

Hi,
Currently I am wearing contact lenses called OK lens (Orthokeratology lenses), where you sleep with them on at night, and it corrects your cornea to 20/20 vision. Basically I clean them when I wake up and put them on at night. I am joining the reserves this winter, and most likely doing a Weekend BMQ, and I was wondering if it would be good to wear these contacts on course, or should I go to my eye doctor and get a pair of glasses?

Thanks.


----------



## navymich (6 Nov 2007)

Sukintu said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Currently I am wearing contact lenses called OK lens (Orthokeratology lenses), where you sleep with them on at night, and it corrects your cornea to 20/20 vision. Basically I clean them when I wake up and put them on at night. I am joining the reserves this winter, and most likely doing a Weekend BMQ, and I was wondering if it would be good to wear these contacts on course, or should I go to my eye doctor and get a pair of glasses?
> 
> Thanks.



Can you see correctly without your contacts?  If not, then I strongly suggest that you get yourself a pair of glasses.  If something should happen to your contacts, you will need to be able to see.  Notwithstanding, you may be told to remove them due to any number of reasons and will need a backup method of sight.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Nov 2007)

And you DON'T want to be wearing contacts if you get gassed!!  :crybaby:


----------



## JBoyd (6 Nov 2007)

With all this talk about Contact Lenses , I started thinking.

I wear Contact Lenses, RGP's specifically. But I also wear glasses. So all in all i wont have any problems adjusting to using one over the other. But I have been wondering if anyone here who does wear Contact Lenses in the field, has any experience with RGP's? They tend to be much different then your regular soft lenses.


----------



## Sukintu (10 Nov 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Can you see correctly without your contacts?  If not, then I strongly suggest that you get yourself a pair of glasses.  If something should happen to your contacts, you will need to be able to see.  *Notwithstanding, you may be told to remove them due to any number of reasons and will need a backup method of sight.*



I only wear my contacts at night, when I sleep. I can take them off pretty quick and put them off pretty quick also, and what do you mean by I might be told to remove them?


----------



## navymich (10 Nov 2007)

Sukintu said:
			
		

> I only wear my contacts at night, when I sleep. I can take them off pretty quick and put them off pretty quick also, and what do you mean by I might be told to remove them?



You are not guaranteed that you will only be sleeping at night.  As well, you may only get time for a nap here and there, do you want to waste the short rest period you have with putting in and removing contacts?  And what if you are woken up for an emergency?  You most likely will not have the time to remove them, no matter how quickly you can do it.

I can't speak for other trades/elements, but when you are onboard ship, you are not allowed to wear contacts.  Therefore you will be told to remove them.  I know there are other situations throughout this thread that people have mentioned where you are not allowed to wear them, and I'm sure more will be posted.


----------



## pte.allen (14 Dec 2007)

so what if you when you wear glasses, you cant use prepherial vision during a patrol, does that not complicate your awarness?


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Dec 2007)

See my post above about getting gassed while wearing contacts.  That will certainly complicate your awareness!


----------



## geo (14 Dec 2007)

Heh... lots of fun when the agent / irritant finds it's way under the contact lens.  I remember seeing someone tearing at his eyes to get the contact lens off...


----------



## Armymedic (14 Dec 2007)

pte.allen said:
			
		

> so what if you when you wear glasses, you cant use peripheral vision during a patrol, does that not complicate your awareness?



Despite what many people think, to see movement out of your peripheral vision does not require perfect vision. Nor are people who wear glasses completely blind outside the edges of thier glasses.

And given the autonomic response to movement in your periphery is turn your head to the 'threat'...it is a moot point.


----------



## snoman317 (10 Jan 2008)

Sukintu said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Currently I am wearing contact lenses called OK lens (Orthokeratology lenses), where you sleep with them on at night, and it corrects your cornea to 20/20 vision. Basically I clean them when I wake up and put them on at night. I am joining the reserves this winter, and most likely doing a Weekend BMQ, and I was wondering if it would be good to wear these contacts on course, or should I go to my eye doctor and get a pair of glasses?
> 
> Thanks.



Hey,
I realize this post is a little old, but I'm using the same contacts and am in the application process for the infantry reserve. I am fine without the contacts for a weekend, but feel they might not be so great on summer courses. 
I noticed a post about being issued glasses, and am wondering if you are required to have prescription glasses already before being issued a pair? or if i can just get a hold of my prescription and get a set of glasses issued off that? 
I would probably never use a pair of glasses outside excercises and such, and if I'm going to be issued a pair anyways I might as well save myself the hassle. thanks.


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Jan 2008)

As a reservist, you won't qualify to get a free pair of glasses issued to you unless you work on a full time class B contract of 180 days or more


----------



## snoman317 (10 Jan 2008)

alright...thanks for the info.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Apr 2008)

The CF will provide glasses, under any circumstance will they provide contact lenses?


----------



## Grunt (16 Jul 2008)

I wear contacts if I am in garrison, PT and sometimes on course if I have time to put them on.  Ive been wearing contacts for about 8 years since highschool.  Just my experience with them:

DO NOT wear them in the field.  You WILL get crud under them and it will scratch the shit out of your eye and feel like sand is in your eye for a good week until it heals. 
They also get dry and sticky if you are dehydrated or doing alot of movement, and will dry up in your eyes and fall out on you, not the best thing to happen during the middle of a section/platoon attack.  They are impossible to sleep with even if they are the so called "30 day lenses".  You have to take them out to get a good sleep.  If you get sweat in your eye they BURN.  If you have to go into the water with them (ie assault boat drills, river crossings) they will become off center in your eye, or fall out.... 

Contacts are for looking good...not for field use.

Wear your ballistic eyewear with inserts or save up the cash for prescription oakley SI M frames and never take them off your face on ex.


----------



## SprCForr (3 Nov 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Pardon me??? I think an edit may be in order!!   ;D
> 
> OMG... I have tears streaming down my face...I can just picture you!!  ;D



So, you don't need any help with visualizing it then?

 >


----------



## i.m.a.j. (20 Jan 2009)

Hi, I just have a quick question. I am going to be doing reserves summer bmq, and my question is, out of the hard lenses which you wear at night and dont wear during the day, and the soft lenses which u wear during the day but not at night, which would be better. I know wearing any kind of contact lens near the gas hut is a bad idea, but I mean any other time. The night time ones sound better, but then the thing is, what if you are woken up early or something, and you dont have time to take them out. The day time ones are risky just incase they pop out, get dry, go to the corner of your eye, etc. Then glasses arent so much a problem, its just my glasses hurt my nose I dont know why. I heard that the ballistics glasses with the inserts make the wearer dizzy due to the angle of the lens and curviture of the ballistics glasses. So I will take my glasses with me, but I would like to know whether the night time contact lenses are better then the day time contact lenses, or vice versa. Thanks.


----------



## Sub Standard (21 Jan 2009)

> The CF will provide glasses, under any circumstance will they provide contact lenses?


I know for the navy they will supply contact lenses for personnel standing periscope watches on a submarine.


----------



## Sonnyjim (21 Jan 2009)

I.M.A.J don't even bother wearing contact lenses on course. It's short but you might as well wear some flexible glasses. You'll be betteroff. Wear the contacts when you get back to your weekend training. It won't hinder you at all since it's only a month of training.


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2009)

i.m.a.j.
Did you even bother to read the post from GRUNT that immediately preceeds your post ?
it says it all.....


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2009)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> As a reservist, you won't qualify to get a free pair of glasses issued to you unless you work on a full time class B contract of 180 days or more



NOT TRUE!
Class A, Class B or class C reservists AND regs

We are all issued BEW to wear in the field and Regular eyeglasses do not fit under the BEW.
All troops are entitled to the ophthalmic insert that fits into the BEW - see your Orderly room for details.

Also, if you are not provided the ophthalmic inserts for fieldwork & are obliged to wear your regular glasses in the field... 
If you break em, the CF must replace,
If you lose them, the CF must replace.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Jan 2009)

You can also get inserts made for your gas mask, if you are entitled to have one on your scale of issue.


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You can also get inserts made for your gas mask, if you are entitled to have one on your scale of issue.



Ummm... Inserts?  I thought they were still issuing the wobbly framed glasses with the D ring for the ears.


----------



## DONT_PANIC (22 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Ummm... Inserts?  I thought they were still issuing the wobbly framed glasses with the D ring for the ears.



Are you complaining about the lack of birth control glasses? ;D


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2009)

Huh ???


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Huh ???



I surprised you have never heard of them being refered to as "Birth Control Glasses".  They were for a while there, until they became "fashionable".   ;D


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2009)

musta been hanging round Valcatraz at that point in time - bitchin about em in french


----------

